# Horsey Commuter Belt...



## Always-Riding (13 February 2018)

Having lived in London for the past 20months, I'm now desperate to move back out and actually see some countryside!

Are there any areas you'd suggest? I'm open to all areas but must be no more than 1hour train into London, and ideally a nice but affordable place to live.

I've been focusing on Surrey, but realise I may well be pigeon-holing myself away from some great areas.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (13 February 2018)

Hi!

I'm out in Essex and there are some lovely horsey places. You could try Rayleigh/Hockley/Rochford - all under an hour to Liverpool Street?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 February 2018)

It probably depends on where in London you work as to where would be a good place to live unless youre only counting the train in as your hour not any bus or tube when you get there. Nothing in commuter belt will be cheap though.


----------



## C1airey (13 February 2018)

Well, I'm in Bedfordshire.  30 mins to Euston on a fast train and reasonably affordable. Quite a lot of horsey peeps round here too.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 February 2018)

C1airey said:



			Well, I'm in Bedfordshire.  30 mins to Euston on a fast train and reasonably affordable. Quite a lot of horsey peeps round here too.
		
Click to expand...

It really is a nice area to keep horses as well. I'm too poor to live there so am in Northampton, but that will be too far out I imagine. I'd happily live in Beds if I had a London salary to support it though


----------



## Always-Riding (14 February 2018)

Thanks all  Definitely a couple more places.

C1airey - where in Bedfordshire are you/do you recommend?


----------



## C1airey (14 February 2018)

PM'd you


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (14 February 2018)

I'm in Kent and its about 40-60mins into London depending on where you need to go!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (14 February 2018)

Perfect-Piaffe said:



			I'm in Kent and its about 40-60mins into London depending on where you need to go!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Can get to most places in London within 40-50mins from our nearest station. It's a very horsey area around me, but I can't comment on prices as have nothing to compare to... It was actually 25mins on the train to London Bridge from the town where I went to school (20-25mins drive from where I live), which is also a relatively horsey area!


----------



## Rich_Ladbrooke (2 May 2018)

Surrey is a great spot, but you need to be prepared for long, crowded train journeys. Good to do the research and find somewhere where u have s chance of getting a seat to either work or message on here!


----------



## HeresHoping (3 May 2018)

If you can bear the flat lands (and, from my personal experience, the slightly xenophobic nature of some of the Fenland inhabitants - largest concentration of UKIP voters in the UK (Northants side is much nicer)) Peterborough is 45 mins to Kings Cross. Cambridge is likewise. This is useful: http://www.cityam.com/274795/most-affordable-london-commuter-towns-one-hour-commute-can


----------



## pixie27 (3 May 2018)

Some parts of Berkshire - we're a 23 min train journey to Paddington (quite a few of the towns/villages round here are). Loads of amazing yards and great hacking, plus you're close to loads of great training facilities/comp venues.


----------



## chaps89 (9 May 2018)

Sorry to threadjack slightly but Pixie, where are you? I think I'm in a similar area but horse is still back in Surrey so contemplating a move before winter but struggling to find many places.

OP- depends which bit of London you need to get to - Kent is cheaper than Surrey (for human and horsey rent from what I know) and trains would take you to St Pancras or Victoria (I think!) Surrey way would take you to Waterloo. I lived in Woking for a long while- 27 minutes into Waterloo and plenty of yards up to half an hour away from the town centre to choose from. If you prefer to drive in the M3/A3/M4 are all nearby.
Equally I now live in South Bucks and am under half an hour train ride into Paddington and straight out onto the m4 or m40 if driving. Not sure about the yard front though as not explored that side of things yet.


----------



## SO1 (9 May 2018)

Lots of options into Kings Cross and Liverpool street but as you probably know travelling across London can be really slow - the Kings X interchange can be tricky as so many people trying to get on the Northern Line that you have to wait for a few trains before you can get on.


----------



## pixie27 (10 May 2018)

chaps89 said:



			Sorry to threadjack slightly but Pixie, where are you? I think I'm in a similar area but horse is still back in Surrey so contemplating a move before winter but struggling to find many places.
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you.


----------

